# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Cần sợi cáp cho plc mitsu F1x

## ngocbh2001

Hi

như tiêu đề mình đang cần sợi cáp cho plc mitsu F1X.. như hình ,bạn nào có thì bán cho mình với 0918718919(Ngoc)


Thanks

----------

